# Was This A Mistake .



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ive stupidly bid on a broken watch ,im hoping its going to be one of those happy endings with this one but until i put a battery in it im nervous.

so from the picture it looks in pretty good condition i think and if it fires up i havent paid over the odds .has anyone got any info on it before it turns up.










model no: 9011963


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Good choice, it probably is the battery, doubt much else could go wrong with it.

I need to get myself one of those.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

I like the look of that, fingers crossed that it fires up.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I hope it's just the batteries. I did a battery change on mine when I had it and it uses two batteries, one for the analogue and another for the digital display/dive log. IIRC one was a wee bit fiddly to replace, but the other was easy.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

cheers guys ive got about 5 incoming ive been a busy boy on the buying front but i seem to be more excited by this one than the others.

from what i can see its an aqualand ? i hope it fires up they are very good looking watches imo.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, whatever it is it looks very purposeful. With any luck it'll only be a battery issue.


----------



## Pokie (Dec 1, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> ive stupidly bid on a broken watch ,im hoping its going to be one of those happy endings with this one but until i put a battery in it im nervous.


If it was something as simple as a run down battery, I'm sure that for the sake of a fiver, the seller would have replaced it to make the watch more attractive to prospective buyers.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Pokie said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > ive stupidly bid on a broken watch ,im hoping its going to be one of those happy endings with this one but until i put a battery in it im nervous.
> ...


thanks optimisticboy ,ive sold watches before that needed a new battery all because i didnt have one or couldnt be bothered getting one fitted.never underestimate the power of lazyness.


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

if its an early aqualand, its probably just the battery , but voltage is critical, other batteries go in so watch out


----------



## Pokie (Dec 1, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> thanks optimisticboy ,ive sold watches before that needed a new battery all because i didnt have one or couldnt be bothered getting one fitted.never underestimate the power of lazyness.


Yes but you probably sold them stating that they just needed a new battery.

I maybe wrong, and correct me if I am, but this seller has not given any indication as to why the watch is not running, so you are just hoping it needs a new battery.

You maybe right, but if you were bidding on a car that was advertised as being a non runner, would you also assume it must be just the battery. :blink:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Pokie said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks optimisticboy ,ive sold watches before that needed a new battery all because i didnt have one or couldnt be bothered getting one fitted.never underestimate the power of lazyness.
> ...


no he did say hasnt used it in a long time needs a new battery.i once bought a lada for 50p that was a non runner needed a good charge off she went sold for Â£110 sometimes you have to take a gamble on stuff.


----------



## Pokie (Dec 1, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> no he did say hasnt used it in a long time needs a new battery.i


Which again begs the question - if you're going to all the trouble of advertising a watch for sale, why not stick it in your pocket next time you're off down the high street, and have the battery changed while u wait for a fiver.

Then you can advertise it as a good working example, attract more bidders, and maybe even a higher price.

Bit of a no brainer really :huh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Pokie said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > no he did say hasnt used it in a long time needs a new battery.i
> ...


Cos, as Jason has already pointed out, people can't be arsed

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=38314


----------



## Pokie (Dec 1, 2007)

catflem said:


> Cos, as Jason has already pointed out, people can't be arsed


But that seller didn't know it was the battery.

If he had, he would have replaced it.

His reaction on the thread certainly indicates this.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've picked up as many "I haven't got a battery to test it" watches that work as don't work

Your average ebayer who's just using ebay like a boot sale will, and does, list anything.

A lot of the time it's just the fact they don't know how to get the back off and think it's gonna cost more than it's worth to get someone to fit a battery.

Here's hoping


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi it's an early Citizen Aqualand, propably a CO22 or CO23. They're great wathes and were the first ever to be produced with a digital depth gague 

If any one's interested I've got one for sale on the sales forum (you may have to dig a bit, it's a bit buried in there!!)


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Pokie said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > Cos, as Jason has already pointed out, people can't be arsed
> ...


pokiemon day when i won the auction did i out bid you on it or something because you seem to not want to let this go .if it doesnt work ive got someone who repairs these for fun so itll be off to him asap.


----------



## Pokie (Dec 1, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> pokiemon day when i won the auction did i out bid you on it or something because you seem to not want to let this go .if it doesnt work ive got someone who repairs these for fun so itll be off to him asap.


The poster asked if he thought he'd made a mistake.

I simply made added my opinion.

I thought this was what the forum was all about.

Obviously not :huh:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

just a quick update ,im having the 3 batteries fitted today to the watch the overall condition is used the bezel could do with being replaced but that can wait ,my local watch repairer dude seems optimistic over it .picking it up this afternoon fingers crossed .


----------



## PCook (Jan 22, 2009)

Just as an idle bystander its seems odd that you went from somebody who is nervous about having made a mistake

Quote

"ive stupidly bid on a broken watch ,im hoping its going to be one of those happy endings with this one but until i put a battery in it im nervous."

To

Quote

"if it doesnt work ive got someone who repairs these for fun so itll be off to him asap."

in which case not sure what the original question was all about, as your mate would sort it out anyways.

Not wishing to cause any offense just an observation.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

PCook said:


> Just as an idle bystander its seems odd that you went from somebody who is nervous about having made a mistake
> 
> Quote
> 
> ...


yeah good point.

i was nervous once id secured it because its a total gamble buying a broken watch but in the time i won the item and recieving it i was already sourcing parts and people who know these watches and over on scwf there are loads ,so i had already lined up a buyer if it didnt work.

but all of that doesnt matter because it works and is on my wrist as we speak that is a total bargain .watch bought and delivered for Â£20.50,3 bateriesÂ£11.25.

so basically a very nice divers watch for alpha money all in all a very good way to start the week.



















like i said it needs a new bezel but ive already sourced one and will buy that soon and it will be off to twickers for a fettle.

so i dedicate this watch to pokie for all the optimism and support thanks mate.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Good result. Thats part of the fun of Ebay - its a gamble


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice! Thats a rare ebay bargain


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Jase!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

cheers guys ,its always much nicer when its a bargain .i need instructions now though . even my watch repairer dude called me a lucky [email protected] .

there are bargains on ebay ,its just i usually miss out or get outbid i recently missed a job lot of g-shocks and a really nice aquastar and gruen i dont bother with snipping software it spoils the fun .


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Who dares wins :thumbup:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Nice one Jason, good to see it wasn't anything terminal.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

yeah i think its down to the fact that it takes 3 bateries and not everyone can be assed to get them replaced .


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice one Jase,

turned out well. I understand completely the oooer did I do the right thing feeling. Always good when it pays off.

They are an interesting looking watch those, I've often been tempted to take a punt on one, love the knurled crown.



Robert said:


> Good result. Thats part of the fun of Ebay - its a gamble


Exactly Robert and as we all do I am sure Jase had his max bid set at what he would be prepared to lose should it not come off. There's even a little editorial on DeskDivers about it.

Andy


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

foztex said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > Good result. Thats part of the fun of Ebay - its a gamble
> ...


I hadn't seen that before - 2 nice results there.

In a similar vein, I took a chance and made a 'best offer' on Saturday and it was accepted immediately. I always thought the buyer had to manually look at each offer. I didn't realise that a seller can set a range of acceptable offers. Wonder now how much cheaper I could've got it for :cry2:

It'll be my first ever seiko and its not a watch


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Robert said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > Robert said:
> ...


 Cheers Robert,

the article came out of a daft late night chat with Jon about how eBay was the biggest online casino, it was late 

Yes i was well pleased about those two, the f300 in particular as it was a total gamble, the 214 I'd already an example of and spare movements and dial if necessary.

Yet again another great side to this forum, I had paid very little for the Timex and so was happy to offer to send it to one of the Timex collectors. Knut was first in and really did it proud, he got it working and spruced it up beautifully, hopefully he still has it.

So what's your mystery Seiko? they do make fantastically reliable lawnmowers 

Andy

Um just had a thought. The lawnmower comment was complete tosh, however. Wouldn't it be cool if you had a wind-up lawnmower? Make the engine look like a normal one and the winding mechanism a pull cord. Then you stand on your front lawn and everytime someone passes you give it a pull and look like youve been doing it for hours. When they inquire as to wether you are ok tell em the darn thing wont start and ask em to try. they do to no avail. They leave and you await the next victim.

You can do this with a handy deckchair for between passers by and beer.

once wound up you wheel it round the back and mow the lawn. Hows that for environmentally friendly?! aye thangyaw


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

foztex said:


> So what's your mystery Seiko? they do make fantastically reliable lawnmowers












I'll keep an eye on deskdivers for the lawnmower review


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Glad it turned out OK Jason, I had a feeling it would.

Pokie won't be stirring it up any more


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

pg tips said:


> Glad it turned out OK Jason, I had a feeling it would.
> 
> Pokie won't be stirring it up any more


shame i miss pokie already ,but maybe he was one of those visiting angels who show up to change things for the better? or maybe i shouldnt have drunk all that coffee today and i wouldnt be spouting garbage .either way im glad it worked out but now im looking for more damaged repairables.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Robert said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > So what's your mystery Seiko? they do make fantastically reliable lawnmowers
> ...


 Blimey that's cool,

what size is it? Ive a Casio watch with the world timezones LCD but not half as nicely laid out (wel it wouldn't be on a watch). What's the touch sensor feature?

nice one Robert

Andy


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Oooh, now I like that mate. Well, done, there's nothing better than getting a bargain watch on ebay 

My first buy from ebay was a Seiko sxk007...for Â£50 (and that's going back a few years  ). I'd never part with it now.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> so i dedicate this watch to pokie for all the optimism and support thanks mate.


Hehehehe, I knew it! I'm so glad it was a simple battery issue. That's one in the eye for Poxie... sorry, Pokie. Saying that he's been banned now anyway so no more negativity from him. 

Glad you're pleased, it's an excellent watch mate.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

foztex said:


> Blimey that's cool,
> 
> what size is it? Ive a Casio watch with the world timezones LCD but not half as nicely laid out (wel it wouldn't be on a watch). What's the touch sensor feature?
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy

Its 7.5 inches by 5 inches. We're about to move office and a recent thread about a desk clock got me thinking. He has already left feedback for me so maybe it will arrive tomorrow. For the time being, I have no idea what it does or how it works. Just one of those 'got to have' ebay items 

I'll probably do a thread on it when it arrives


----------

